# strange experiences in urban exploration?



## gruffy

Hi,

Anyone have any strange experiences while exploring? I visited a disused mine site near to Plymouth and stumbled on a porn movie set! So many naked ladies that day!


----------



## Slammer

...This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## BikinGlynn

I know its against the rules but I really feel directions to this site are a necessity!


----------



## TranKmasT

Pictures please or it never happened!


----------



## Stealthstar79

I was in a creepy farm house on new years day and I freaked out screaming, thinking I had been pushed in the back. until I calmed down and realised it was my camera bag over my shoulder


----------



## urban-dorset

Stealthstar79 said:


> I was in a creepy farm house on new years day and I freaked out screaming, thinking I had been pushed in the back. until I calmed down and realised it was my camera bag over my shoulder


That's funny.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I visted Crookham Court for the first time on my own. Spent 3 hours in the even though after an hour or so, I was upstairs just down the corridor from the staircase, going towards the room with the big mirror when I heard a sound of which sounded like something had fallen on the ground and smashed, not a glass smashing sound, like a tv, heard a big loud thud, coming from directly beneath me downstairs. I FROZE. At that point I couldn't move and was thinking do I just leave now, even though I haven't seen most things. I decided to head back the other way and do the other side of the building and when I did get to where I thought I had heard that crash, there was nothing whatsoever that could or would have caused that sound. I was abit freaked out tbh.
Also, when I was in there for my 3rd visit, im sure someone else was in there as we heard footsteps. Didn't see anyone but I had that feeling of, we need to get out of here now.


----------



## Chopper

Recently had a mooch through the culvert that runs underneath Chichester. Got to the far end to find it was fenced and a garden, so I headed back. At the exit, packing up my stuff when the sound of running feet came through behind me. Might have been kids, might have been the house owner, might have been some super powered horror character. I didn't stay to find out.


----------



## Derelictspaces

Loving this thread  

A few friends and I found this derelict house not to far from home that we decided we'd go and have a peek around. 

So about 1am we cycled down to it and found a way in through a broken door. Lovely house, didn't seem like anyone had been in it for some time so we set about getting some lighting up for some photographs. Just as we were posing for one of those really cheesy stair shots (you know the ones, 4 guys in masks on a staircase with some freaky lighting, we were 15 and it seemed a good idea) we heard what sounded like shuffling followed by a rasping noise from one of the upstairs rooms. Needless to say we didn't wait around to find out if, whatever it was, was going to come down the stairs!!

We all scurried home, tail between legs and met up later in the morning, when it was light, to decide if we would go back and find out what the noise was. We decided against a return trip and simply put it down to us having woken a squatter with all our clattering and banging around.

We will never know what that noise was for sure, but every now and again when I see the house (which has now been quite tastefully been renovated) it does make me wonder what it really was.


----------



## krela

Nakedness and dereliction seem to go together. HMS Royal Arthur and Monkton Farleigh Sidings often had naked people around. 

Can't say I've experienced anything particularly strange, but I have nearly been decapitated by barn owls twice, that's pretty random.


----------



## UrbanX

Being in the control room of DUGA (Chernobyl) in just a T shirt when 2 guys in full NBC suits walk in surrounded by a cacophony of Geiger clicks... 

Weirdest one tho has to be in Villa Hector in Belgium. The place had been derelict for 6 years as the woman was put in a home. As we were there there was a pristine envelope on the floor. We opened it (it was unsealed) and it was a letter detailing the ladies funeral. In the church opposite... At that time, on that date.... as we were stood there in her hall.


----------



## mookster

UrbanX said:


> Weirdest one tho has to be in Villa Hector in Belgium. The place had been derelict for 6 years as the woman was put in a home. As we were there there was a pristine envelope on the floor. We opened it (it was unsealed) and it was a letter detailing the ladies funeral. In the church opposite... At that time, on that date.... as we were stood there in her hall.



I remember you mentioning that when that first happened and I was lost for words!

I've only ever had a few strange/weird things happen, hands down the weirdest was actually after an explore and we were back by our cars though - going way back to one of my visits to West Park in 2009 we spent an awesome afternoon roaming the site completely unhindered but whilst on the walk back to the cars parked in the nature reserve car park opposite the site a police 4x4 speeds past us followed by a police car which slows right down as it goes past us, and then turns into the car park so we think 'oh crap here we go', we walk into the car park and the police car is empty with the police officer some way off obviously looking for something or someone. As we go to our cars the officer returns to his and leaves and a few seconds later we hear a commotion in the undergrowth behind us and turn around to see a man dressed only in a red lacy vest top and matching underwear come running at full pelt out the forest, dive into his car and speed out of the car park....

Other than seven of us witnessing a door completely close by itself in the depths of Denbigh with no wind and none of us having gone through it moments before was strange, and the extremely uncomfortable, oppressive feeling I got from the BIBRA animal testing laboratories nothing else to report.


----------



## krela

I remembered something last night.

Years ago me and a friend were investigating a derelict ex council office block in Swindon, we had pretty much finished and were standing by the main entrance having a smoke, when a security guard pulled up. Bracing ourselves for a friendly chat, the security guard got out of the car, swiped his badge on the rounds monitor, turned around, got back in his car and left. No eye contact, no acknowledgement, no nothing. It was like we were invisible. Now there's no way he could possibly have missed us, we were quite literally 2m away from him and he had to walk past us. Very bizarre! Slackest security guard ever!

The flipside of that is an irrationally angry member of the public in Glastonbury demanding that I leave a pavement on a public road because "You have no right to be here". Ummmmm, okaaaaaay.


----------



## forker67

Not far from us there's a big empty orphanage, it's been closed for 10 years or so and is very creepy, first time we were there my wife says she saw a human shaped shadow in the passageway behind me, it wasn't my shadow though, we've been back but she refuses to go again.


----------



## RedDave

I've never come across any naked ladies (well, at least not while exploring  ). Is there an urbex porn genre? I did read about another porn movie being shot in St Peter's Seminary. Now I think about it, maybe that's why it's called a "seminary".

In a few places, I've heard footsteps but not seen anyone. This has happened in Harperbury, in les Grands Moulins de Paris in Lille, at the Val Benoit campus in Liege, and also at the top of the second, tallest, tower at Hasard Cheratte the second time when I went there with my son. Except for the last one, which was probably the wind on a rickety metal staircase, I just assumed there was someone else there and got out. As for places reputed to be haunted? Nothing.

But the most memorable experience was during my first visit (alone) to Hasard Cheratte.

After I left the first tower, I spotted four of the local chavs who had just entered the building opposite. They started to smash things up, so I hid from them inside a small electricity room. One of them entered it and, as there was no way I could have avoided being seen by him, I shone the bright LED torch that I use for light painting directly at him, and he ran out screaming. He and his friends then left the site PDQ and I was able to explore again in peace.


----------



## UrbanX

Kinda related, the story of how I met fellow explorer Priority7: 

I started chatting on here to another explorer, and we agreed we should meet in the near future as we had a similar interest in sites. Our correspondence was going back and fourth and I realised I was out the country at the weekend so thought I'd apologise in advance for the inevitably shaky WiFi. So I ended my message with _"Sorry if I'm quiet at the weekend, I'll be in Munich". _

I get a full reply about all of the sites we'd been discussing with_ "Sorry if I'm quiet at the weekend, I'll be in Munich" _at the end. 

_"Daft sod, copying and pasting from my reply, and not clearing it all"_ I thought. 

Two days later I'm in a pub in Munich after a full day exploring Dachau, and curiosity (or German beer) gets the better of me. So I message Priority 7 asking: _"You're not in Munich are you?"_ 

Turned out that not only was he in the pub next door, but he'd also spent the day at Dachau!


----------



## urban-dorset

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I visted Crookham Court for the first time on my own. Spent 3 hours in the even though after an hour or so, I was upstairs just down the corridor from the staircase, going towards the room with the big mirror when I heard a sound of which sounded like something had fallen on the ground and smashed, not a glass smashing sound, like a tv, heard a big loud thud, coming from directly beneath me downstairs. I FROZE. At that point I couldn't move and was thinking do I just leave now, even though I haven't seen most things. I decided to head back the other way and do the other side of the building and when I did get to where I thought I had heard that crash, there was nothing whatsoever that could or would have caused that sound. I was abit freaked out tbh.
> Also, when I was in there for my 3rd visit, im sure someone else was in there as we heard footsteps. Didn't see anyone but I had that feeling of, we need to get out of here now.



You an' me both. A year(?) later and me and my urbex buddy had the same experience, though we were actually in the red room with the mirror. We were certain that there was no-one else in the house and the crash we heard was huge, like masonry falling down, or a massive castle door slamming. My friend picked up a cricket stump that he found and we were standing at the door cowering slightly! Anyway, as DirtyJigsaw says, nothing to be seen.

We also had the feeling that we needed to get out of there, had that feeling in the corridoor leading to the red room. It was our 2nd visit and we felt that the house didn't want us there - crazy, but that's how it felt.


----------



## Landie_Man

Me and TBM were sat in my car eyeing up a water tower and a lady comes out of her house and says she finds it weird im sitting in my car outside her house with a camera because she has a young daughter. I tired to debate that I had right to be parked on the road but she wouldn't have it. I was going to make a joke but decided that would be a bad idea 

Another time we had to leg it out of a derelict brewery because someone in my party pushed the lift call button and the 5-Ton SWL lift shook the whole building as it came up. My tripod dug me in the back of the neck as I ran down the stairs and I thought it was secca tapping my shoulder.

Last year some kids in Oldham set fire to part of a building I was exploring with Mookster. First 999 call ever on an urbex for me. 

One time I turned on a tape player from a Toyota Previa which was plugged into the mains of a derelict showroom with a 12V Power Pack and Take That came blasting out.

Nothing majorly weird though.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

urban-dorset said:


> You an' me both. A year(?) later and me and my urbex buddy had the same experience, though we were actually in the red room with the mirror. We were certain that there was no-one else in the house and the crash we heard was huge, like masonry falling down, or a massive castle door slamming. My friend picked up a cricket stump that he found and we were standing at the door cowering slightly! Anyway, as DirtyJigsaw says, nothing to be seen.
> 
> We also had the feeling that we needed to get out of there, had that feeling in the corridoor leading to the red room. It was our 2nd visit and we felt that the house didn't want us there - crazy, but that's how it felt.



im glad I wasn't the only one then. It really was like I wasn't wanted there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Landie_Man said:


> Me and TBM were sat in my car eyeing up a water tower and a lady comes out of her house and says she finds it weird im sitting in my car outside her house with a camera because she has a young daughter. I tired to debate that I had right to be parked on the road but she wouldn't have it. I was going to make a joke but decided that would be a bad idea
> 
> Another time we had to leg it out of a derelict brewery because someone in my party pushed the lift call button and the 5-Ton SWL lift shook the whole building as it came up. My tripod dug me in the back of the neck as I ran down the stairs and I thought it was secca tapping my shoulder.
> 
> Last year some kids in Oldham set fire to part of a building I was exploring with Mookster. First 999 call ever on an urbex for me.
> 
> One time I turned on a tape player from a Toyota Previa which was plugged into the mains of a derelict showroom with a 12V Power Pack and Take That came blasting out.
> 
> Nothing majorly weird though.



Take That! Hahaha Yeah, never had to make a 999 call myself, and notheard of anyone else doig so until now!


----------



## chazman

the adult film being made in the original posters post,was produced by pumpkin productions and starred omar williams and angel long.


----------



## chubs

i remember being in Tellingly on a saturday afternoon amazingly hungover and surprised i was even out the house, we kept hearing footsteps behind us but put it down to other people exploring.
The others went into the nurses block where i sat outside in the sun (id been in there many times and couldn't be bothered again) and i thought i could here a voice and footsteps again coming from the corridor close by, i told the others and we laughed about it.

When we made our exit we climbed out the bushes onto the drive where a police car pulled up with officers look quite concerned, telling us we had to leave immediately as they were searching for someone who had escaped the high security unit round the back.

we left....


----------



## SlimJim

I squeezed myself into a partially filled in emergency exit or shell hoist hole to get into magazine for a large coastal gun in 2012. Completely alone, I only to made it about 10 yards in before hearing a very odd scuttling sound coming from the room at the opposite end of the corridor. I promptly moved back to the hatch, trying not to freak out only to realise the hatch was pretty high off the ground and I couldn't get any leverage with my arms to haul myself back up through the tiny hole and floundered about panicking like a fat seal for about 15 seconds. I took a deep breath, calmed myself down and promptly managed to pile up a couple of bricks and some other crap that was laying around, whilst wedging an elbow in the old frame for the blast door and squeezed back out through the hole!

Other than that, Auschwitz was a very odd, harrowing and haunting experience for me. It's a real eye opener.

I'm not really the supernatural or ghost believing type, I'm more afraid of people and what they're capable of than anything else, but it's stupidly easy to cack your pants and leg it when you're in a dark, unfamiliar place with very few means of an exit...


----------



## Landie_Man

Think theres been a few 999 calls made before


----------



## froggie25

I was lucky enough to do Babies Castle, by myself. I couldn't get in but whilst taking pics of the ground and around the back by the swimming pool and taking pics of the what was left of a lovely stained glass widow, i swear i felt i was being watched and i could hear children giggling.... there was no sign of anyone there on my visit. But just as i got to my car, i felt a pat on the back and a whisper in my ear.......


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

froggie25 said:


> I was lucky enough to do Babies Castle, by myself. I couldn't get in but whilst taking pics of the ground and around the back by the swimming pool and taking pics of the what was left of a lovely stained glass widow, i swear i felt i was being watched and i could hear children giggling.... there was no sign of anyone there on my visit. But just as i got to my car, i felt a pat on the back and a whisper in my ear.......



Spookyyyyy!


----------



## froggie25

Very DirtyJigsaw....... The whisper sent un easy feeling through my body and i felt i drove home with someone or something with me. Even now as i type this i get goose bumps.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

froggie25 said:


> Very DirtyJigsaw....... The whisper sent un easy feeling through my body and i felt i drove home with someone or something with me. Even now as i type this i get goose bumps.



I love hearing other peoples experiences.

gruffy, great thread!!


----------



## froggie25

I've been to several forts and deep shelters of late and their great for hearing/ seeing things. I was lucky enough to be able to stay over in a fort, whilst the others sat around drinking and chatty crap i went of with my torch and camera into the parts public aren't allowed. Wow, if it was the pigeons trying to spook me and my camera detecting blinks in my photos there was shadows looming in the darkness and they wasn't mine!


----------



## ianto693

MAMETZ WOOD - FRANCE

Scene of bloody battles 1916 (Somme)

Walked through this dense wood with my 2 children on a hot summers day a few years ago.

Felt absolutely fine only to come home and do some internet research that revealed that this is one of the most haunted and forboding sites of WW1....

All in the mind ?


----------



## krela

Can we not get into ghosts and haunting? That subject never ends well. Cheers.


----------



## mookster

krela said:


> Can we not get into ghosts and haunting? That subject never ends well. Cheers.



It's been fine so far which is surprising...


----------



## gushysfella

Never really had any spooky or “moments” while exploring but when I was on a job once inspecting the work at an ROC Post I was filling in the post log book with my walkman ear phones on full volume, as I wasn’t expecting anyone else to be around when un known to me a telecom engineer had come down the ladder into the post asked if I was ok, and getting no reply tapped me on the shoulder...........I jumped clean out the seat at the desk, hit my head flat on the top with the blast indicator casing and knocked myself out for about 5 minutes! When I came round the bt chap was on the phone calling for an ambulance!


----------



## LadyPandora

Urbex porn....mmmm...now that would be nice 
I did a few weeks ago when exploring an abandoned cottage, come across a homeless person living in a tent at the back of the garden, I never moved so much in my whole life, ended up twisting my ankle in the process, well worth it though


----------



## URBANMYTH

i also found someone in a tent/home made shelter in a cottage garden even tho the cottage was in perfect condition he had still chosen to live in a tent


----------



## smiler

Odd things happen often in our field of recreation, scares the scrap out of you for a second but you get over it and go back for more, something's are explainable others are just odd, but harmless.


----------



## LadyPandora

Well this cottage was wrecked  Will get around to putting some pictures up. It was quite nice really, they made their own make shift gate out of the surrounding fence and had a BBQ and somewhere to hang clothes. Didn't half scare me though as I didn't trust the area.
X


----------



## Chopper

Had an odd situation at a well known London derp. On our exit from the building, a car screamed towards us. We were behind a palisade but had no way of going anywhere so we hit the ground. The security man got out about 1-2 metres away, stood next to us while he changed his shirt, then got in and drove off. It was midday. God knows how he didn't see us, I could see his feet right next to me, and nothing was blocking his view except a palisade!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

URBANMYTH said:


> i also found someone in a tent/home made shelter in a cottage garden even tho the cottage was in perfect condition he had still chosen to live in a tent



Common after WW1 and WW2 - some ex service personnel just could not cope being hemmed in by four walls as darkness fell. Sadly, even today you can still find suffering like this.


----------



## Infraredd

I usually go to Boughton church at night to try light painting ideas out & strange things go on in the car park. Apart from the usual fast food & groping one time a BIG 4x4 parked behind me next to some other bloke in a car that was there when I arrived. Only this one left its headlights on full beam all the time I was putting my camera gear back in the car. Didn't know if it was the Police or what but the longer it went on the more pissed off I got. So as I drove past him (some heavily built, pock marked, farmer type) I turned my led headlight full on in his face from 5 foot away & watched him grimace as it temporarily blinded him. Something dodgy going on there 'cause he didn't come after me............


----------



## igotanotion

Just finished my second urban explore in an office site in Letchworth Garden City. Was totally freaked out when I found two dead cats sleeping on a busted up mattress. I think there were homeless people living there....


----------



## krela

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Common after WW1 and WW2 - some ex service personnel just could not cope being hemmed in by four walls as darkness fell. Sadly, even today you can still find suffering like this.



Is actually still reasonably common now amongst people with ptsd, it's part of the reason the are always rough sleepers no matter how many shelters and supported housing schemes there are.


----------



## urban-dorset

Infraredd said:


> I usually go to Boughton church at night to try light painting ideas out & strange things go on in the car park. Apart from the usual fast food & groping one time a BIG 4x4 parked behind me next to some other bloke in a car that was there when I arrived. Only this one left its headlights on full beam all the time I was putting my camera gear back in the car. Didn't know if it was the Police or what but the longer it went on the more pissed off I got. So as I drove past him (some heavily built, pock marked, farmer type) I turned my led headlight full on in his face from 5 foot away & watched him grimace as it temporarily blinded him. Something dodgy going on there 'cause he didn't come after me............


You were probably in a dogging car park!!


----------



## LadyPandora

igotanotion said:


> Just finished my second urban explore in an office site in Letchworth Garden City. Was totally freaked out when I found two dead cats sleeping on a busted up mattress. I think there were homeless people living there....



Letchworth is just around the corner from me, how do I not know about this? Lol


----------



## tom83

Talking of dogging, Got a phone call a few years ago from a friend saying he wanted to go and explore a disused rail tunnel in Derbyshire and did I fancy it. It was a Saturday afternoon and I thought what the hell. So he picked me up and off we went, arriving at a Car Park in the middle of nowhere we set off as the sun was setting down a winding path. Now my friend hadn't exactly planned this explore and we got hopelessly lost as it got darker, after an hour or so of following various footpaths we gave up and headed back to the car in the pitch black. As we approached the car park, we could see car headlights and quite a lot of activity around where we were parked, thinking it was kids having a bit of a car cruise, we made our way through the trees into the car park to reveal a very active and well attended dogging session.


----------



## SlimJim

Just remembered a good one, seeing as we're on the subject of deviants. Want a strange experience? Go to the Western Heights car park after 2300 near to or on a weekend...I've seen plenty of dodgy people lurking around there in the evenings. A couple of blokes I know were doing a night time explore up there, when they were surprised to find a couple sitting on a blanket at the edge of the car park. The couple greeted them and casually explained that they were there to perform in a dogging session and even invited the guys to participate... It's safe to say they declined the offer and legged it back to their car!


----------



## urban-dorset

Parts of the New Forest seem to be awash with doggers around dusk. It really is a no go area.... unless you want to participate of course!


----------



## mookster

On the way back from Denbigh taking a scenic route back through Wales we stopped around dusk in a large layby overlooking a beautiful view down into one of the valleys. There was one other car parked there and as we looked closer we realised that one of the figures was 'moving up and down over the seat', needless to say we left pretty sharpish....


----------



## krela

They always pick the scenic spots, it's the same around here too. Selfish twunts.


----------



## Derelict_addict

*Dance Acadamy Plymouth May 2015*




We caught a man in the mirror in a white jacket and hat at Dance Academy Plymouth!


----------



## SlimJim

Bumped into some photographer and his models when I first visited Bellboy's. Didn't expect that. You can see them briefly at about 2:54:



Second time I visited Prickly_buzz had a freak out in the basement and was clawing his way up the stairs saying "it feels like there's summin behind me!"..haha  That place is so popular right now I swear it's possible to see anything or bump into anyone.


----------



## Tiny Turnip

My very limited urbex experience is 30 years back, when a group of us got into old railway tunnels in particular. We entered the Privett tunnel on the old Meon Valley Railway, and walked to the far end, where we camped for the night, lit a fire, baked potatoes and onions, played guitar, got drunk and generally mucked about. In the morning, hungover, we walked back down the gently curving tunnel, expecting to see the light from the rectangular door opening where we'd come in, spilling down the walls, but it didn't come. We walked on and on, still no light when there surely should have been, getting a bit freaked, and then we saw an arched opening, barred like a dungeon, and glowing red! We had definitely somehow taken a wrong turn and ended up at the gate to hell! Our fuzzy heads eventually worked out there was a small barred window in the bricked up end of the tunnel, and our fire had logged the tunnel with smoke, colouring the outside light a dull red. A relief to get out into the sun again. Wikipedia says the tunnel has since been used for mushroom growing.


----------



## smiler

Yeah, It can get a bit weird sometimes.


----------



## Jagdpanther

Years ago we were deep under Liverpool in the Wapping tunnel - an 2000m long old rail tunnel from Edge Hill on the west of the city to Wapping Docks on the Mersey. Despite having been closed and the track ripped up over 40 years ago we heard a train coming. It got louder & louder and deafeningly echoed round the tunnel until we saw distant lights flashing by deep in the darkness and then it started to recede. Very strange - turns out the underground Liverpool Central to Hunts Cross line tunnel passes over the Wapping tunnel on a girder bridge deep underground. That line is still in use so the Wapping Tunnel still echoes to the sound of trains!!


----------



## ironsky

A few years back after visiting Oakhurst House, Ambergate I was heading home to do so I had to go via Derby . Iv always been interested in Oakhurst House history tired researching its past but only got bits and pieces. While sat waiting for the bus home I got talking to an old lady she looked late 80s to me. She ask what I been photographing after she noticed my camera I said Oakhurst House, she went quite then said her mother worked their and then went into her recollections of Oakhurst . I really wished I had a recorder with me the amount of detail was amazing. She told me her mother had a good selection of photos of the house. I don't really believe in fate as such but it seemed strange of all the people I could have sat next too I met this lady who recollections filled in the blanks about Oakhurst. The only other thing was when exploring a long closed Sheffield pub , the place was left as the day it closed glasses still on the tables ,ashtrays full of ciggie ends . The pub had been closed sixteen years but it was frozen in the day it closed.


----------



## mookster

I didn't really put these two events together until earlier today but when I was exploring the Old Rectory Care Home I was on the ground floor looking through into the hallway beside the stairs and clear as day saw a dark black mass move from left to right across the doorway floating about 3ft off the ground, and moments after that my fully charged Canon battery pack drained itself out of nowhere. I didn't make a big thing of it at the time as I didn't want to creep my companions out. People might dismiss things like this but I know what I saw...


----------



## Rubex

mookster said:


> I didn't really put these two events together until earlier today but when I was exploring the Old Rectory Care Home I was on the ground floor looking through into the hallway beside the stairs and clear as day saw a dark black mass move from left to right across the doorway floating about 3ft off the ground, and moments after that my fully charged Canon battery pack drained itself out of nowhere. I didn't make a big thing of it at the time as I didn't want to creep my companions out. People might dismiss things like this but I know what I saw...



Omg! I'm going back here soon aswell haha but after reading what you've said it's not going to be alone :laugh:


----------



## krela

There's definitely lots of stuff about energy, types of energy, energy echoes, energy memory etc that we simply don't understand yet. From things like what you described mookster to the phenomenon of just feeling that a building is wrong somehow, which I think loads of us have felt before. How you chose to interpret it is entirely individual, some like to think of the supernatural which is a very specific and unsubstantiated interpretation, but personally I just put it down as natural but not yet understood. We're only humans, just a small part of a vast universe, and with limited senses and understanding. I think there must be so much out there we either can't or can only faintly comprehend.


----------



## ironsky

I think with derelict places in general you cant not help but think of the people who once lived or worked in that building. What lives did they lead, what happened to them when they closed the door for the last time? I recently visited a hospital entered the operating theatre my mind soon turned to the thought of how many been here over the years ,how many died here? Such places can induce the idea of ghosts perhaps some need to believe in such things fair enough. But I'm to down to earth for that.


----------



## Sam Haltin

mookster said:


> I didn't really put these two events together until earlier today but when I was exploring the Old Rectory Care Home I was on the ground floor looking through into the hallway beside the stairs and clear as day saw a dark black mass move from left to right across the doorway floating about 3ft off the ground, and moments after that my fully charged Canon battery pack drained itself out of nowhere. I didn't make a big thing of it at the time as I didn't want to creep my companions out. People might dismiss things like this but I know what I saw...



I'm not doubting you. As spirits carry a high charge of e.m.f. this is why your battery drained. You should carry a non DSLR and photographed it.


----------



## krela

This forum is a spirit and ghost discussion free zone.


----------



## TheNarrator

Yet again because an opinion differs from your own, Krela, nobody on the forum is allowed to believe otherwise. Despite you stating that some like to believe in supernatural beings. Yet mysterious "engery" is perfectly pheasable. I'm sure our understandings of such engery and the supernatural are on the same level so I think it's fair, and interesting, conversation considering that "ghosts" etc are often related to old, decaying buildings.


----------



## mookster

krela said:


> This forum is a spirit and ghost discussion free zone.



Isn't that basically what we have all been discussing over the last seven pages?????


----------



## TheNarrator

mookster said:


> Isn't that basically what we have all been discussing over the last seven pages?????



This is exactly what I thought! Well said!


----------



## SlimJim

Sound travels differently in some places. Could have sworn people were coming up the stairs in the old tower block we did a while back. It seems though that we went undetected and the site was completely empty in the end. All that tiptoeing around and ninja stuff for nothing! Then but hey - someone managed to get pinched there not long before we did it, so maybe it was worth it  Rats, foxes, pigeons, seagulls and other creatures can make unusual noises also.

I'd love to scare the living shite out of some of those ghost hunter types though...

I recall any recent unusual experiences, I think I'm just getting used to them or something!


----------



## krela

mookster said:


> Isn't that basically what we have all been discussing over the last seven pages?????



No, it's not mookster. We've pretty much been discussing strange experiences; we've discussed dogging, naked modelling, weird security, being inside burning buildings etc.



Narrator said:


> Yet again because an opinion differs from your own, Krela, nobody on the forum is allowed to believe otherwise. Despite you stating that some like to believe in supernatural beings. Yet mysterious "engery" is perfectly pheasable. I'm sure our understandings of such engery and the supernatural are on the same level so I think it's fair, and interesting, conversation considering that "ghosts" etc are often related to old, decaying buildings.



Firstly, I am allowed an opinion on every subject just like you are, the fact mine differs to yours is neither here nor there but in hindsight I can see why you might think that. You probably do have a point in that if supernatural discussions aren't allowed I shouldn't have stated my opinion either as it is part of the same discussion really. But that isn't the reason why discussions about that subject aren't allowed, which leads me on to... 

Secondly, "yet again"? I rarely shut down subjects unless they're off-topic or against the forum rules (all of which exist for very specific reasons) and when I do it's because discussions like this invariably descend into shit, I've had 20 years experience of running online communities and I know how things tend to go. It's rarely an interesting discussion, it's near identical to evidence vs faith type discussions on religion which never end well, they're the types of discussions where people talk at each other with no actual discussion, and that tend to cause friction which annoys and alienates people. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with either belief, but I am saying it's not a useful discussion to have here. There are MANY places you can go if you want to talk about supernatural things.

Does that make me authoritarian? Yes, it sure does. How I moderate the forum and what types of subjects are discussed here sets the tone for the whole forum, and I have a very specific tone I aim to maintain which is probably very different to a lot of other places. This tone isn't for everyone, I accept that, but that's the way it goes on the internet.


----------



## mookster

krela said:


> No, it's not mookster. We've pretty much been discussing strange experiences; we've discussed dogging, naked modelling, weird security, being inside burning buildings etc.



And more than one of us, you included, has been discussing ghosts/paranormal encounters in this thread at least once in whatever way that may be. All of which falls under the 'strange experiences' category. I fail to see where this has caused friction, everyone has been very respectful of what others have to say on the matter. The thread was doing fine until this page.


----------



## krela

I've just admitted my post about energy was badly ill judged, pretty much all other posts have been about the experiences themselves, and haven't included interpretting the cause, paranormal or otherwise. I shouldn't have done so myself either, I was wrong in that post, I apologise for the confusion it's caused. 

If this post stays that about strange experiences, great, and if it doesn't I'll continue to nudge people away from interpretting them, and shut up about my own opinions.


----------



## cogito

I think my most strange experience was being assaulted by some %&*£ with a beard at Denbigh.


----------



## ironsky

On another Ironsky Urbex adventure that had a interesting encounter was at a derelict factory at Sheffield. While walking around looking for that 'shot' as you do noticed movement in a corner. As I got closer I realised it was a lady totally naked posing in a window, she noticed me and started to panic then noticed a man holding a camera. All three of us looked at each not knowing what do or say. So I said it was a interesting place for photos the man nodded the woman was trying to dress but didn't seem to know which part to dress first. Then both walked away the woman was clearly miffed. Another one was while taking photos of a derelict brewery at Sheffield, was doing the outside then felt a hand on my shoulder turned around two rather thin ladies who clearly had seen better days were stood their. Then one lady spoke ' you looking for business darling' at first not sure what she meant just stood their looking at them gone out then the penny dropped. I said no and moved on this was three in the afternoon on a Sunday. Fair to say Urbexing at Sheffield is never dull.


----------



## UrbanX

GPS Jim and Myself encountering some spirits on a rooftop...


----------



## freeclimb

gruffy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have any strange experiences while exploring? I visited a disused mine site near to Plymouth and stumbled on a porn movie set! So many naked ladies that day!



It's Plymouth all our sites have that!

I went to Ottermill Switchgear earlier this year, as soon as I dropped into the building I heard a woman shout "Please help me I'm trapped". Then nothing but silence, checked the whole place and couldn't find anyone. Also the way we came in was the only point of access.


----------



## Foxylady

Great thread. 

When having a reccee around the outside of Racal Electronics I unexpectedly found the fence gate open, so I snuck on site and started taking photos. Then I saw an open door, sidled in and was taking a couple of random interior shots when I suddenly heard voices and the sound of footsteps clattering down the stairs. It was a winter's afternoon, the light was starting to fade, and I panicked and shot out of there like a dingbat. Instead of running towards the gate I stupidly turned further onto the site...I think I was trying to hide rather than get away...when I heard my name being called. Bizarrely enough, I happened to know one of the blokes. They'd been moving the kitchen equipment out and were just about to lock up and leave. It's a good job I didn't succeed in hiding as I'd have been locked in, lol.

Three of DP's Plymouth boys and myself met up in Exeter to go on a permissive explore of Poltimore whilst it was closed. What we didn't realise is that a zombie film was being made on site at the same time, lol. No scary encounters though, because the owner told us about it when we arrived and told us where not to go so that we wouldn't get in the way. It was quite odd to come across a room full of zombies lying and sitting around having their make-up done, mind.

The funniest one was when I was at art college. A group of us liked to explore a few sites, including a beautiful derelict house set in the midst of an overgrown garden. This one lunchtime, we'd arranged to meet there, and myself and another girl were the first to arrive. We were having a look upstairs when we saw the lads coming up the drive. 'Let's hide and jump out at them' one of us said, and at that I ran into a bedroom, jumped behind the door and with a loud scream promptly fell halfway through the floor. After my friend managed to pull me out, both of us giggling like loons, we went back to the college. Seeing one of the lads we asked 'What happened to you?' to which he replied 'We were half way up the drive when we heard this terrifying scream, so we legged it'.


----------



## oldscrote

Nice one Foxy.....Long time no hear


----------



## Foxylady

oldscrote said:


> Nice one Foxy.....Long time no hear


Yes, I sometimes put my head around the door every few months or years or so, lol. Had a good read when I was in yesterday. Nice to see you, Olds.


----------



## UrbexDom

Me and my friend we went to Murphy's machinery we were outside looking at the steam boiler trying to get some decent pics of it and this guy in a red car pulled up beside us right outside the entrance both me and my friend were getting ready to get out of there but then he started walking towards us and where we were there was no other way out so we just stood there and were taking more pics then he stood literally 2m away from us put his hand in his pocket and took out a lighter and his cigs he never even looked at us finished his cig got back in his car and drove off he even turned around twice looked at the boiler which we were stood right next to he didn't even notice us we even stood on a piece of wood and it snapped and made a noise me didn't even turn around to see what it was


----------



## flyboys90

Strange encounter!!


----------



## serena-angel

hahahaha lol xx


----------



## sychapman

Security? How did that happen?


----------

